
Show HN: Resume Reviewers – Get apersonal resume review by email within 48 hours - max0563
	I run a service called Resume Reviewers. What we are is a small startup that is solely dedicated to providing high quality, personalized resume reviews. All of the reviews are done over email because we feel that it makes for a more personal conversation between the reviewer and the client.<p>I am just looking for some feedback more than anything. Thanks!<p>If you are interested the site is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;resumereviewers.com&#x2F;
======
Amir6
Good luck with your new idea. I think its much needed. You can also add review
for cover letters, follow-up emails or guides on how to handle phone call
interviews. Basically you can expand to many different stages of hiring
process and even connect with head-hunters for special positions.

~~~
max0563
Yes, indeed there are any more ways we can expand this. Thanks for taking a
look.

